# Rodrigo Ely



## Sir Yussen (1 Novembre 2013)

Ricordate il nostro giovine della primavera, etichettato come erede di Thiago Silva? Ho notato che sta giocando titolare nel Varese.
Qualcuno che segue la Serie B, saprebbe dare qualche informazione aggiuntiva a riguardo della crescita di sto qua?


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Lo scorso anno è stato titolare alla Reggina dopo esser partito ad inizio stagione da riserva, facendo un'ottima stagione d'esordio tra i professionisti. Quest'anno pure è titolare nell'ambizioso Varese e sta facendo assai bene. Ricordo che è un 93, quindi è molto giovane, se la sua crescita dovesse essere costante non mi sorprenderei di vederlo il prossimo anno provare il salto in serie A o comunque giocare nella categoria cadetta in una squadra che punta forte alla promozione. 

PS. ha scelto le giovanili nazionali italiane, gioca nell'under 20.


----------



## Sir Yussen (1 Novembre 2013)

è ancora di nostra proprietà?


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Certo! E' in prestito.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Qualcuno lo sta seguendo? non sarebbe ora di dargli un po' più di fiducia o almeno farlo giocare in serie A?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo sta seguendo? non sarebbe ora di dargli un po' più di fiducia o almeno farlo giocare in serie A?



In serie A potrebbe giocare ma non al Milan. Sinceramente ho dubbi sulle sue qualita' e se sia da piazza importamente.


----------



## juventino (4 Aprile 2014)

Vista la vostra situazione io lo richiamerei. Onestamente non credo possa essere peggio dei vari Bonera, Mexes o Zapata.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Premetto che non l'ho praticamente mai visto giocare, ma ho letto un po' ovunque che ha fatto bene lo scorso anno. Vorrei sapere quest'anno come sta andando e comunque ha solo 20 anni, a novembre ne fa 21


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Qualcuno lo sta seguendo? non sarebbe ora di dargli un po' più di fiducia o almeno farlo giocare in serie A?



Lo scorso anno a Reggio era cresciuto in maniera costante, quest'anno a Varese c'erano grandi ambizioni di squadra, sono state però deluse. Il Varese bazzica nella seconda parte della classifica, lui gioca spesso ma non s'è visto questo salto di qualità, ripeto anche per colpa della stagione cosi cosi del Varese. 

Ripeto a me il ragazzo piace, ha ampi margini di crescita, ma il prossimo anno deve trovare una squadra di B forte che punti alla promozione. In serie A non lo so, vedo difficile ci sia una squadra che gli dia fiducia e lo faccia giocare titolare in A.


----------



## tequilad (4 Aprile 2014)

Attualmente non è ancora pronto.


----------



## Serginho (4 Aprile 2014)

Capito, grazie per le risposte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Aprile 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Attualmente non è ancora pronto.



potrebbe esserlo un giorno secondo te?


----------

